# Bowhunting / Archery Clubs in Utah



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

Just how many clubs are there in Utah, and what are their handles?

I'll start:
Cache Archers
Brigham Bowmen


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Stansbury Oquirrh Bowmen
Timp Archers
Datus
Beehive Wasatch

There are a couple of others, just having a brain cramp at the moment. There is one out in Vernal, one in Cedar City, one in Sanpete County.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

Cedar City club = Ats Queo
Sanpete County club = Top Notch


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

archerben said:


> Cedar City club = Ats Queo
> Sanpete County club = Top Notch


Thanks Ben. The one in Vernal is "Split Mountain". They are mostly traditional archers that are 'hard core'.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

> Thanks Ben. The one in Vernal is "Split Mountain". They are mostly traditional archers that are 'hard core'.


[/quote]

Yes but they do let us compound guys come and shoot and they are a good group of guys. My buddies future father in law runs the club. So I will be going a lot more once they tie the not


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Yea, those Vernal guys are good ol' boys for sure.

There is a club down in Washington County that I am drawing a blank on as well.


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Hill AFB Rod and Gun Club......Very nice range out to 60 yds, separate broadhead range and a 3d range! Good people+Awsoome Range=Great Times


----------

